# Passel of free downloads for yarn users



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Found this on FB and thought lots of other folks might find it useful, too.

http://knittingfever.com/tools-tips/


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you. Great site.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Great site..Thank you...


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for this great site.


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

Very good info. Thanks.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Very handy,thank you.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks from Colorado also! I had bought the first book when it came out-years ago.Happy to see the second book.And all the other helpful hints!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yes, this is one of my favorites!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> Found this on FB and thought lots of other folks might find it useful, too.
> 
> http://knittingfever.com/tools-tips/


Great. Just what I needed is more patterns. Already copied three. Yes it's a great site, but I need to stay away. I'm running out of ink.


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

you rock lady! great site!


Yarnie.One said:


> Found this on FB and thought lots of other folks might find it useful, too.
> 
> http://knittingfever.com/tools-tips/


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Yarnie,,, thanks so much SMILE


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you, it will be very useful.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks - it looks very useful.


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

What a great site! It has everything! Thanks for the tip! :thumbup:


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for this link.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

There are so many new knitters asking basic questions, that I recommend these free publications. They explain exactly how to make simple sweaters by using diagrams. Ann


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks so much! I have downloaded most of the information.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Yarnie.One said:


> Found this on FB and thought lots of other folks might find it useful, too.
> 
> http://knittingfever.com/tools-tips/


This is great, thank you.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Thank you for sharing x


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you! Downloaded several patterns. :-D


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you! :-D


----------

